# I made tractor tires!



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

As you may know for my current project I am building a 1/16 scale farm tractor. I needed tires for it a devised a simple way to make em, considering I didn't have anything besides fairly conventional tools.










I started by measuring the tires on a 1/16 scale tractor then transferring those measurements to several pieces of walnut. The walnut varied in thickness depending on the size of tire. Here, walnut resawn to 3/8 is drilled with an 1-5/8" forstner bit then cut on a band saw. 










I screwed the halves together and sanded them even, marked them, then took them apart.










Using a round file, I began to file at a slight angle off from 90-degrees at predetermined points. Then, on what was deemed to be the "outside" of the tire, I rounded down the valleys to give the tread bars a more raised look. Notice the notches at the top and right side of the tire have been rounded off, the others have not yet.










The two halves are rejoined with woodglue, slightly offset to give the distinct bar tread pattern. After a brief final sand, I'm ready to mount onto an axle!

So there is how I spend my days off from the fire department, gentlemen! ...doing tedious, intricate work is something I crave!

Hope you enjoyed this brief glimpse at my process! More pictures will arrive soon!

Bobby


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That is a lot of tedious work. 3 more wheels to go....

Can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very clever ... totally realistic result ... can't wait to see finished tractor.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, very realistic. I wasn't expecting the look of it in the photo where the treads are complete. That is very cool and great attention to detail. What brand / model of tractor is it going to be?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gotta hand it to ya, that's some serious brain power happening there. I really like the way you came up with that. It may be tedious, but it does a fantastic job and when all is said and done, this is going to be a project that you will be proud of. 
Awesome stuff.
Ken


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like a tractor tire to me. I can't wait to see the whole tractor. Nice work.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is pretty awesome. Can't wait for the finished pics.

Red


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very impressive work in a not so impressive world.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, thanks guys! I was just "showing off" because I wasn't expecting them to come out that nice. I never expected such kind words! I am humbled!

ACP, the tractor is an early 1980's Allis-Chalmers 8000 series:









My dad farmed when I was knee-high to a grasshopper and I spent the first quarter of my life riding (and sleeping) on the fender of his 8030 during long days in the fields. He quit farming almost 20 years ago and sold the tractor. I am using a model of a 1/16th 8010 as my "subject" but as with most tractors there is no difference in the sheet metal in one series, just engine power. I have recreated all the orange parts and am currently building the chassy, so hopefully it won't be too long before it's complete!

Well, I'm off to the shop to build a front axle so the wheels can steer! Fingers crossed!

Thanks again for all the encouragement,
Bobby


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That is really great. I may have to steal your idea; I like making toys for my son and a tractor is on the list (after a train).


----------



## Marcus (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome!!

It's the things that you never think much of that others think the most of!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Bobby,
I really like those tires!
How about some duallys for the rear?
I also have fond memories of the big orange tractors. First one I ever rode had steel wheels. Then I worked a WD45 too many hours to remember and, finally, it was an XT190, just a few years before Dad sold the farm.
Never thought I'd see the time when there weren't ACs all over the farms of the midwest.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Way nice job! I like it a lot!


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Bobby,
> I really like those tires!
> How about some duallys for the rear?
> I also have fond memories of the big orange tractors. First one I ever rode had steel wheels. Then I worked a WD45 too many hours to remember and, finally, it was an XT190, just a few years before Dad sold the farm.
> Never thought I'd see the time when there weren't ACs all over the farms of the midwest.


I'm going to stay with singles in the rear, Gene, because that's how dad's was set up. He did, however, buy the option of extra long axles so he could add duals if he wanted. I still have the scar on my scalp where I wasn't watching where I was going and ran full speed into said axle... So needless to say, long axles will be incorporated. 

Yup, its too bad to see those tractors gone. Massey announced earlier this year they are phasing out the AC orange too. :sad: Sad to see em go.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Streamwinner said:


> I may have to steal your idea; .


It's all yours!


----------

